
AWS Facial Recognition Misidentified over 100 Politicians as Criminals - trtobe
https://threatpost.com/aws-facial-recognition-platform-misidentified-over-100-politicians-as-criminals/156984/
======
bch132
Surprisingly low number, would've thought it was 100%...

